# Question



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

My son caught a 20" or 22" largemouth today and he wants to get it mounted.(I wasnt here to measure it.) I am looking for suggestions on places to bring it near the Rockford, MI area. What is a fair price for fish mounts? Never looked into this before so I have no clue where to start. I know this is the best place to start though. Thanks for the help!

Brian


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

My .02. While I fully understand your reason for wanting a taxidermist in your area, limiting your search to one region of the state might mean you get a mediocre mount. I would recommend that looking for someone who can do a great largemouth mount should be at the top of your criteria list....including price. Good luck.


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not limited to just the Rockford area, just not sure where to start. I'd like to stay within an hour drive or so. More or less just looking for some advice.










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Arnsons in n. Muskegon does awesome fish mounts i wouldnt bring one any other place. I say that cause i did once and regret it ever since.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

rockfordredneck said:


> I'm not limited to just the Rockford area, just not sure where to start. I'd like to stay within an hour drive or so. More or less just looking for some advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll recommend Randy Budzynski in Lansing. Randy is one of the select few in Michigan who is recognized as a Master fish taxidermist. You can send me a PM for his contact information if you're interested. BTW...that's a beautiful big bass!!!


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice largemouth!!! and a very good idea to come here and get suggestions. i relly dont have anyone that i would recomend. just make sure you get a good look at there work. you might want to consider the fella djfish recomends he has seened to be very knowledgable and that taxidermist he mentioned sounds good. dont be afraid to shell out a few xtra bucks for quality work it will be well worth it. good luck in your search and good fishin!


----------

